# Happy Place



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Way cool picture thresher.... and yes, it is a _happy place_...

But.....I'm still confused on why you buy them rods that are already bent like that. :?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You a south paw?! Nice pic!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool. That'll make you want to get out on the water.

Nice picture for an avatar too!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Aint nothing rong with a south pa :mrgreen: That way no one wants to use my rod and reel . :mrgreen: Tight pic thresh


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks y'all. 

The rods come straight, I just prefer to put some bend in 'em. I know you like to keep your graphite bend-free .45, so as not to jig the nightcrawler too vigorously.

I'm actually right-handed, but I can cast with either arm and prefer the old school reel-right config.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good enough reason for me! Nice pic again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Thanks y'all.
> 
> The rods come straight, I just prefer to put some bend in 'em. I know you like to keep your graphite bend-free .45, so as not to jig the nightcrawler too vigorously.
> 
> I'm actually right-handed, but I can cast with either arm and prefer the old school reel-right config.


Nice pic. I do the right handed left retrieve also. You got to have your aces in their places, let the strong hand to the fast retreiving.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

amazing as always  starting to think you have another arm or something. I'm not coordinated enough I guess to take those live action shots. tre sweet :!: :!:


----------

